# Survey: Kegs From U.s.



## mchitiea (23/3/05)

To all those that have RECEIVED their keg orders from C&C in California:
Please post:
1. How long it took for kegs to arrive,
2. Condition of kegs

Thank you,
Matt Chitiea


----------



## jimmysuperlative (23/3/05)

It was with some trepidation that i ordered 20 or so kegs from usedequip (I was a first time ebayer) ... 5 boxes of kegs in good condition (all holding pressure - and with seal kits provided) arrived roughly 10 weeks after placing my order  

I can only report positively on my usedequip experience ...if I had to rely on my local HBS (2 in 400km) for kegs I would be paying over $100 per item. 

I currently have 2 10L kegs on order from BD ...so I am following the keg supply posts with great interest.

For me the reality is if it werent for these US suppliers, I would still be stuffing around washing bottles ... :unsure: :blink:


----------



## redbeard (23/3/05)

> i ordered 4 x 5 gal kegs from c&c on 15 dec and they arrived yesterday (Feb 5 2005). all are oval spartanburg challengers. reasonable condition for used kegs. all have pepsi labels / stickers on them.



1. 7 weeks
2. reasonable condition


----------



## Justin (23/3/05)

I ordered from the Brewersdiscount side of things but:
1. 9-10 weeks (you've just got to forget about them and let it all happen , then one day you get a surprise )
2. Very good, I'm all happy with mine.

They arrived well packed, 3X3G kegs to a box. And my extra bits and pieces that I ordered were bagged up and taped to one of the kegs so that if the box got damaged and torn open my bits wouldn't fall out. Nice thinking. I ordered from Brewersdiscount-mainly because I wanted to make sure I didn't get racetrack lids but I also wanted some other goodies.

The scariest part of the whole transaction is when Australia Post left the big box of kegs on my front door step for any low life to walk away with. They always bloody do that.

Personally, I'd just like to thank C&C/Brewersdiscount for taking the time to ship items to Australia. Many businesses in the states don't/cant be bothered/too much trouble- to ship items internationally and that can be a real pity/PITA (I'm not thinking of just homebrewing shops and items, I have many other interests too). I'm sorry for those of you that may have had trouble with your order, but if the problems and complaints keep coming in then maybe they will stop shipping to Australia and that would be a bummer.

Hope it all gets sorted out and we can go back to brewing beer and enjoying it.

Cheers guys, Justin


----------



## mikem108 (23/3/05)

I ordered 2 and they arrived in good time 8 weeks or less 
They where clean and slightly battered but very usable

I'm happy.


----------



## MAH (23/3/05)

I've ordered numerous times from C&C and their affiliated company BD. In all I've ordered 12 x 5gallon kegs and 24 x 3gallon kegs (not all for me). 

On average it has taen 8-10 weeks for the kegs to arrive, which I accept as a reasonable amount of time for the cheapest postal option. If I wanted them sooner I would simply pay more.

I've been very happy with the kegs. The 5 gallon kegs in particular were in top condition. I paid a little extra for these from BD, the rebuilt kegs which are advitised as in excellent condition, and they were (again you get what you pay for). The 3 gallon kegs were not quite as good but still acceptable (I presume there are less for C&C and BD to choose from).

What I've really liked about these guys, is that they've tried to match the type of kegs in each order. Even when I've ordered loads in one go and they haven't been able to match the whole order, at least each box of 4 were matched (eg all metal handle 3 gallon kegs or all plastic handle kegs).

My final comment is that we are ordering from the US because they're the cheapest. If you want more hands on customer service and quicker delivery times, go to your LHBS and pay what they're asking. 

That'll be $0.02 please!

Mark Aidan Hopps (aka MAH)


----------



## sluggerdog (23/3/05)

I have ordered kegs twice from US (Both from BD)

1st order was reconditioned kegs and they arrived in good condition after 9 weeks.

2nd order was reconditioned kegs and they arrived after 6 weeks, the only problem with this order was I ordered the pressure tested kegs but 1 of them wasn't and I had to buy another o-ring...

Both orders I was happy with the delivery time but would have been even happier if I did receive the customs form.

I would order again!


----------



## dicko (23/3/05)

I have ordered 3 x 10 litre kegs and 3 x 20 litre kegs plus odd bits and pieces from BD and I got the total order in about 8 weeks.

The three small kegs came with all the seals etc to fully recon them ( took a few minutes each keg to fit) and the big kegs came all reconditioned and ready to go.

I was missing two disconnects in the first delivery but it was sorted out and I am very happy with all the goods.

I hope that these people continue to supply to individuals in Australia.

I would hate it if we had to deal with one importer and they had the monopoly as I cant imagine where the price would end up.

I agree that the customs form and relevent paperwork would be good.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (29/3/05)

Lying in bed with the laptop & my wife has just informed me my 4 x 5 gal kegs have arrived - YIPEEEEEE - ordered on 15th Jan.
So I guess everyone waiting should be receiving any day....

30 mins later....


Postage shows they were sent out on 31st Jan.

Kegs all in excellent condition, no dents, no racetrack lids, just some stickers to remove. 
All arrived under pressure, with complete spare set of rings & gaskets for each keg. Cost me approx $47 a keg - very happy...

Thanks Matt....


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/3/05)

Just a question on ordering from them - do you normally place your orders via E-bay? I've emailed Matt an order for 4 kegs and have asked him several times if he's onto it but and haven't heard from him. If you do order via E-bay do you use credit card or Paypal?

Perhaps they prefer to have orders placed via E-bay rather than directly via email?

Any thoughts?
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Doc (29/3/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> Just a question on ordering from them - do you normally place your orders via E-bay? I've emailed Matt an order for 4 kegs and have asked him several times if he's onto it but and haven't heard from him. If you do order via E-bay do you use credit card or Paypal?
> 
> Perhaps they prefer to have orders placed via E-bay rather than directly via email?
> 
> ...



My thoughts are if you are ordering them from eBay then use PayPal.
If you are ordering them from the Brewers Discount website then use your credit card (no choice there anyway).
I tried the email order/confirmation/feel good way of ordering as well, but didn't get any responses (which has now been fixed ? ) 
I ordered from the Brewers Discount website as I wanted the reconditioned 3 gal kegs. Mine should be here in the next month.

HTH,
Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/3/05)

Thanks for the insights Doc,
Yeah I'll probably end up ordering the 4 kegs via the website - I emailed Matt back in December and got one response - that they were dispatched on 16 Dec - but have heard nothing since. I know that's only 14 weeks ago, but I've not seen an invoice or request to pay in my Paypal account so I'm not sure what to do  
I really want/need these kegs...

Hey Matt, did you see my emails of last week - I guess you're still on Easter break and you have a stack of emails in your inbox from Australia? I sent them from my work address on the 23rd. If you haven't seen them, then I'll reorder from your website to re-start things. Please PM me (rowan(at)canberrabrewers.org) if you need more info...

Cheers,
TL (Rowan W of Farrer, ACT)
Still washing bottles and getting sick of it - help me out Matt!! :blink:


----------



## Ross (29/3/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> Just a question on ordering from them - do you normally place your orders via E-bay? I've emailed Matt an order for 4 kegs and have asked him several times if he's onto it but and haven't heard from him. If you do order via E-bay do you use credit card or Paypal?
> 
> Perhaps they prefer to have orders placed via E-bay rather than directly via email?
> 
> ...



I have ordered through ebay with C&C twice. 

1st purchase 4 x 3 gal kegs on 1st Jan arrived here a month ago.
2nd purchase 4 x 5 gal kegs on 24th Jan arrived here today.

TL - seems like yours have gone astray - maybe try phoning Matt...


----------



## spog (29/3/05)

a bloke lying in bed with a laptop and his wife then gets excited when his missus leans over and says, hey big boy ive got a couple of kegs wanna play!!! what the.......................................


----------



## mchitiea (29/3/05)

TO all:
PLEASE, We are trying to use this one thread as (sort of) a feedback thread to monitor OUR performance and for prospective purchasers (& those PATIENTLY waiting for their kegs to arrive) to have a better idea as what to expect.

*Please post here ONLY after you have recieved your kegs, to state;
1. Transit time, 2. Overall Condition*

Thank you, Matt.


PS: We receive 50 to 120 emails A DAY concerning, not only kegs, but of liquidating Pepsi's used equipment from all of their plants in N. Ca. and N. NV. 

The EASIEST and FASTEST way to order kegs is through ebay, using PayPal. It is safer & faster for you, online records are kept (ebay & paypal) and our processing of those orders is pretty much fully automated. Remember: If you are ordering just kegs and "keg parts", use ebay. If you are (also) ordering brewing related PARTS, use our retail website @ www.brewersdiscount.com I hope this helps.
Rowan, just got your emails,...invoice be a 'comin.

_PIC: 720 Soda Vending machines we exported to the Middle East. IGNORANT, UNEDUCATED "individuals" just love blowing them up over there...they see Coke/Pepsi and they think they are helping to hurt the U.S., when in actuality they are just hurting a fellow Muslim guy, trying to make a living like the rest of us...! (Imagine having 200 to 600 aluminum schrapnel bombs coming at you at a couple of hundred miles per hour !)_


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/3/05)

mchitiea said:


> Rowan, just got your emails,...invoice be a 'comin.



Excellent, thanks Matt  
You're gonna love me, but I've just sent you an email changing my order to 4 x REBUILT 5 Gal Kegs and dropping the keg lube and concentrate cleaner h34r: 
If I'm too late, then never mind!

Sorry to hijack the thread!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Doc (30/3/05)

I just got back to the office and had a parcel waiting for me. 
2 x 3 gal kegs ordered from Brewers Discount website on 2/2/05.
Both kegs in very good condition with oval lids and replacement seal kits.
Very happy little brewer here :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (30/3/05)

not quite feedback matt but in due course when i order i will do so.quick question.how are the kegs packaged.? 

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (30/3/05)

big d said:


> quick question.how are the kegs packaged.?
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="51678"][/post]​



Two kegs in a perfectly sized cardboard box.
Seal kits in a plastic bag in the box.
Both kegs in pretty good nice, with only a couple of minor dings and the leftovers from stickers from a previous life that will come off easy with a scrubby.

Beers,
Doc

They both were still holding pressure when they arrived too.


----------



## ausdb (6/4/05)

I just had 4x 3gal kegs arrive today which were dispatched 31/1/05 Ordered the $32.50 ones advertised on ebay at the time via email as I wanted a heap of other bits, the $25 uncleaned racetrack lid ones were shipped (I was advised at the time)

In hindsight should have ordered the cleaned and tested ones from brewers discount and put up with only getting 3 in the box. Three kegs have the modern style relief valve in the lid and one has the old firestone type which is in pretty shit condition and more than likely needing replacement. Overall conditon of the kegs is not bad, no major dings just needing a good clean inside.

Matt a suggestion when you ship small parts with the kegs, please put them in double bags or wrap the bags in cardboard as the small parts I ordered were all spread throughout the box from movement in transit as the bag had chafed through.

I'll still order some more 5 gal ones soon but only the cleaned and tested ones, especially if you throw in a new style racetrack lid!!

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## mchitiea (6/4/05)

Thank you for the FB. We will definately start dble bagging the parts. 

RE: Oval lid 3 gal kegs. There are no more. We just picked up 120 more racetrack lid 3 gallon kegs. These are the only ones we could find anywhere in the U.S. This new batch is a bit better cond. then the last of the ones we had. Makes no difference if you get these from BD or C&C, we only have the racetrack lidded kegs now.
Matt.


----------



## ausdb (6/4/05)

mchitiea said:


> Thank you for the FB. We will definately start dble bagging the parts.
> 
> RE: Oval lid 3 gal kegs. There are no more. We just picked up 120 more racetrack lid 3 gallon kegs. These are the only ones we could find anywhere in the U.S. This new batch is a bit better cond. then the last of the ones we had. Makes no difference if you get these from BD or C&C, we only have the racetrack lidded kegs now.
> Matt.
> [post="53051"][/post]​



Hi Matt
I am not hung up about them being racetrack lids, one of my kegs at home is a racetrack and it has caused me no problems. The point was mainly, the kegs don't match which means another part to find as the relief valve body and nut are cracked, if I take it apart to clean it I am expecting it to break.

The othte point was I believe the cleaned and tested ones were better value, but if you don't have them anymore I would probably suggest you take them down off the BD website

Cheers Ausdb


----------



## jgriffin (10/4/05)

Qustion for those that have ordered via brewerschoice - the online thingy keeps giving me really high values for shipping - like $170US for 4 kegs.

Is this normal?


----------



## mobrien (10/4/05)

I emailed BrewersChoice about exactly this - I got an email back saying the website couldn't calculate the postage. I'm about to place an order also - so will order and put a note with it copying the reply I got.

Matt


----------



## Hoops (10/4/05)

John

I just emailed them the list of items I wanted and asked for the total cost in $US, using surface shipping and they got back to me with an invoice.

Hoops


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/4/05)

jgriffin said:


> Qustion for those that have ordered via brewerschoice - the online thingy keeps giving me really high values for shipping - like $170US for 4 kegs.
> 
> Is this normal?
> [post="53763"][/post]​



Same here,
I tried to order via their online site and the ordering tool freaked out over my foreign address when I was trying to checkout. Looks like the Java script was falling over - it didn't give me a postage costing - it just crashed out with a java error dialog screen.

Best bet, as Hoops advised, is to email them - I did and Matt got back to me with an invoice within 24 hours. B) 

TL


----------



## Goat (11/4/05)

Is Brewer's Choice another name for Brewer's Discount?

I sent an email to c&[email protected] last week and have heard nothing and I'm wondering if I shold have sent it to a different addy.


----------



## ausdb (11/4/05)

Goat said:


> Is Brewer's Choice another name for Brewer's Discount?
> 
> I sent an email to c&[email protected] last week and have heard nothing and I'm wondering if I shold have sent it to a different addy.
> [post="53832"][/post]​



They are the same Goat, I got a reply back from C&C the other day, how many more kegs are you after? I would like one more 3 gal!

Ausdb


----------



## blotto (11/4/05)

I got my 4 Kegs from C&C today they are in good cond, a little dirty on the outside but that was easy to fix and sparkling inside I'm rapt. All the seals look good and they were holding pressure I replace one of the lid seals as a precaution cause I had a little trouble resealing it but the old seal looks good I'm just being carful. I ordered them on the 8-2-05 and got an email on the 15-2 to say they had been sent. Box was in good cond. Now I can step up my brewing, cheers Matt :beer: 
Wort

O they are the 5 gal ones and not race track.


----------



## jgriffin (11/4/05)

Wort said:


> I got my 4 Kegs from C&C today they are in good cond, a little dirty on the outside but that was easy to fix and sparkling inside I'm raped.
> [post="53923"][/post]​



Raped or rapt? :unsure:


----------



## blotto (11/4/05)

opps
I'll change that ty.


----------



## DarrylB (12/4/05)

MY package of 4x5gals rocked up today, all kegs in very acceptable condition - just wanting a nice polish up. One had a moderate dent at the bottom but nothing really bad. All kegs had plenty of pressure in them and were sparkling clean inside.

Arrived exactly 8 weeks after they were said to have been (and were) posted i.e. Feb 16th.

C&C did alright by me!


----------



## Fammer (12/4/05)

Ordered 10/2/05, Package 1 of 2 from Brewers Discount arrived today 12/4/05.


----------



## tonydav (14/4/05)

Matt,

Not sure if you're still reading this thread?? I've sent an e-mail twice now with an order for about $500US worth of bits. Haven't received a reply to either. I'd done the order via the web but apparently it won't calculate lowest cost shipping to Australia hence followed the suggestion to contact via e-mail.

I'd really like to organise an order soon.

tony


----------



## jgriffin (14/4/05)

To add to that, i put an order in through brewers-discount, i recieved the auto reply but nothing in reply to the Q's i put in the notes section yet. Guess i'll wait another week or so.


----------



## Hoops (14/4/05)

jgriffin said:


> the Q's i put in the notes section[post="54536"][/post]​


There's your problem John.
When I asked Q's (Brewers discount) I never got a reply, when I just put an order in, no Q's, I had a reply within the week.

Hoops


----------



## tonydav (15/4/05)

Hoops the prob is if you just put the order in it calculates the freight at horrendous prices, or in my case it won't handle more than 2 kegs in the freight calc.

This is frustrating given that they're running out of 3 gal kegs .

BTW, received the soda stream gas adapter - looks a work of art. Haven't got one of the gas bottles yet but with 15% of at KMart today I'll be making a trip .

tony


----------



## mobrien (15/4/05)

I am having the same problem - I tried to order online, but the freight was really bad, so I sent an email with my order and asking for freight costs.

Yesterday, I also emailed Matt at c&c with the order, and got a reply within 5 minutes saying he would contact Terry. So hopefully I will get some response there.

The order email to Terry bounced back last night as "user unknown" - that was the [email protected]

I really want to get my setup happening, so I hope this is all sorted out soon - I have the money burning a hole in my pocket.

Matt

P.S. I also hit the 15% Kmart sale yesterday for two SS bottles! Also looking at the mistral wine cooler fridge with clear front - looks like it would fit to kegs easily.....


----------



## Doc (15/4/05)

What I did for the shipping, when I saw the amount it was trying to calculate was choose one of the options that was $0.
Then when they processed the order they chose the cheapest (ie. slowest) shipping option and billed me once for the correct price.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (15/4/05)

Doc said:


> What I did for the shipping, when I saw the amount it was trying to calculate was choose one of the options that was $0.
> Then when they processed the order they chose the cheapest (ie. slowest) shipping option and billed me once for the correct price.
> 
> Beers,
> ...




That's how I do it too Doc , I have ordered off them 6-7 times and are very happy with the service.

Batz


----------



## tonydav (15/4/05)

Sounds like it's worth trying. It hadn't occured to me that it would allow the order through even though it said (in red) "selected service not available for that location".

So I've entered the order for the third time. Hopefully with better luck. I'm really looking forward to getting some 3 gal kegs.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/4/05)

Thank You Matt.


All Is as Ordered 8 kegs with pressure,clean, and no dents to speak of , new seals...
Ordered15/02/05
shiped 18/02/05
arrived Mossman far north Qld 11/04/05 ,picked up in town yesterday .... 

allready got 2 filled and sitting ... 

Thanks Matt... 100% satisfied customer......

 :beer:


----------



## tonydav (15/4/05)

Talk about Murphy's Law. No sooner had I placed the order via the webpage when I received an e-mail from Terry about the original order :0.

All now sorted out an my kegs will soon be starting their looooong journey to Australia.


----------



## aza302 (15/4/05)

i have just checked out the brewers discount website, but reading through all replies, "c&c" is mentioned alot . how do i find them on ebay?
thanks.


----------



## mchitiea (20/4/05)

To all: Matt here....

I am glad to see that y'all are using this feed back thread. By reading your comments every week or two...or three...or.... we learn more of what needs to be done to get kegs to Au and how things are going.

To answer the question in the previous post

Ebay pages are as follows:

Kegs- User ID = usedequip
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

Pepsi and general Beverage dispensing equipment- User ID = pepsiequipment
Link: http://stores.ebay.com/Vending-Equipment-L...Q3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm
this changes often depending on what we are exporting vs. what we sell on ebay.

Retail Website for misc. beverage parts: www.brewersdiscount.com
I hope this helps, 
Remember, Friends don't let friends drink Buttwater....OOOps, I meant Budweiser !
Thank you, Matt.


----------



## jgriffin (20/4/05)

Hey Matt, i'ts been 10 days since i placed my order on BD, and i haven't heard anything about the order. How long does it normall take before i get sent my shipment manifest?


----------



## kman (20/4/05)

no 3gal ones left? someone, what is it costing to get them here in $AUD? for a box of 4 5gal and a box or 4 3gals


----------



## scott70 (21/4/05)

Hi Matt,
recieved my ball lock tap and innovations charger and refills today. Thanks mate.
It will come in handy on my camping trip this weekend. Beer on tap sitting by the river should be good. Everything was packed to perfection and they arrived within a couple of weeks. thanks again
cheers
Scott


----------



## redbeard (27/4/05)

picked up 2 3 gal kegs from brewers discount via post office today. branded firestone / 7up. they look clean, thou the stainless has been 'brushed'. no dings. took about 8 weeks via surface mail. pricing was $us71 for 2 + $us32 postage.


----------



## Fammer (28/4/05)

Remaining 2x5 gal turned up on Tuesday (26/04/05)


----------



## jgriffin (29/4/05)

Hi Matt, i still haven't heard anything from BD regarding my order, and emails to [email protected] are not being answered.

I'd appreciate it if someone would please contact me.

Thanks


----------



## deadly (3/5/05)

Hi
I also placed an order a couple of weeks back through BD site not ebay,got an auto confirm but have not heard anything since.Looking back through the forum there are a few posts saying there is a bit of a wait for shipping- but how long for processing the order?


----------



## KillerRx4 (3/5/05)

I also ordered a few weeks ago through BD website. 
CC has been charged so i can only assume the goods have been shipped but have had no response to emails either to confirm.


----------



## sluggerdog (3/5/05)

Hi Matt, I have sent you a few emails now over the last few weeks to c&c email address but have got no reply. 
Want to make an order but need your confirmation on a few things.


----------



## deadly (3/5/05)

Hi 
Looking back through the threads they did have ISP problem not accepting mail from .au
CC has just been charged so fingers crossed


----------



## mikem108 (3/5/05)

I ordered two more and got the customs dec emailed in two weeks


----------



## jimmysuperlative (3/5/05)

order from BD arrived today :super: 

order/invoice date was 4th March, 2005 ...kegs are here just shy of 2 months later  

kegs (2) are 3 gal racetrack lid (lids, o-rings are brand new) ...kegs have been cleaned outside (steel wool or wet dry maybe?), posts seem in fairly good condition ...still holding plenty of pressure. 

WAHOO BUCKEROO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beerbang:


----------



## jgriffin (3/5/05)

deadly said:


> Hi
> Looking back through the threads they did have ISP problem not accepting mail from .au
> CC has just been charged so fingers crossed
> [post="57275"][/post]​



It's not unusual for US ISP's to block emails from australia unfortunately.

Anyway, i've sent them emails from hotmail as well, so hopefully i'll get a reply one day.


----------



## tonydav (4/5/05)

I don't think the e-mails are being blocked as I've had e-mails back and forth to both Terry and Matt.

tony


----------



## mchitiea (4/5/05)

To all,
-I have received your posts and am concerned that Terry is not answering his emails. In the past, when you have emailed me concerning a BD order, I have forwarded your message to Terry asking him to respond to your questions; obviously he is not doing that.

If you should not receive an email reply within 72 hours or so, try faxing him at 916-723-8859. 

I do not like what is happening about this. This is the reason I started to emial you all with the Customs forms / send receipt. I will speak w/ Terry AGAIN concerning his lack of email response.


----------



## sluggerdog (4/5/05)

mchitiea said:


> To all,
> -I have received your posts and am concerned that Terry is not answering his emails. In the past, when you have emailed me concerning a BD order, I have forwarded your message to Terry asking him to respond to your questions; obviously he is not doing that.
> 
> If you should not receive an email reply within 72 hours or so, try faxing him at 916-723-8859.
> ...




Matt, 

Just wondering if you have received my emails send a few weeks ago and then re-sent last week?

I was sending them to you regarding an order through you and not about a BD order like the others above. The email came from:

[email protected]

If you could get back to me that would be great.

Cheers
ADAM


----------



## mobrien (4/5/05)

Hey Matt (C&C)

I am in the same boat as a lot of other people - A friend and I ordered quite a few $ worth of stuff (8 kegs, associated gear etc) from BD, and after the initial emails I haven't heard a thing back. I got one email saying four kegs had been sent, and the rest would be sent out the following monday - that was 2 weeks ago, and I have sent two more emails since then. Still no response 

I'm keeping everything crossed hoping there are ISP issues at BD's end, and I'm not in the process of being ripped off.... The money has well and truely left my Credit Card and Paypal account.

I guess I will wait and see what happens in 8 weeks time...

Matt O'Brien


----------



## deadly (4/5/05)

Hi
I think if you have recieved the customs dec you just have to sit it out cause its on the way.I havent recieved that yet and wasnt getting a response via email - but it looks like the wheels are turning (thanks Matt) If you look back there have been many happy customers but patience is the key.I know it can take 8-12 weeks by whats been posted on this site before, what i couldnt find was how long the processing of the order took-from order confirmed-to customs dec-to package at the door. Could someone put some dates up for reference i think it might be helpful


----------



## deadly (7/5/05)

Hi
Got an email reply from Terry saying order was shipped last week (no date, customs dec suppied)so about two weeks from order confirm to order sent.


----------



## mobrien (7/5/05)

Same here - got an email saying all was sent, but no documentation. Terry said to expect the order in 6 weeks or so - I'll expect 8-12 

Can't wait to get it all!

Matt


----------



## KillerRx4 (7/5/05)

Same here too. Email simply said order has been shipped.

Better that than no response i guess.


----------



## mchitiea (8/5/05)

To all;
-Yep, sounds like BD is starting to answer the emails......
He is VERY GOOD about not "loosing" orders and getting them out quickly, he is very methodical. Since I have a scanner in this office here, I am able to email the Customs docs for C&C, Not BD (I handle the ebay/int'l wholesale, he handles the website sales/retail).
If you have recieved an email from Terry that your goods are on their way, rest assured that they are indeed on their way and start the clock; 8 to 12 weeks average transit time.

Matt.


----------



## jgriffin (8/5/05)

I still haven't heard anything :-(


----------



## Doc (8/5/05)

Got around to cleaning up the 3 gal kegs I received from BD today.
Noticed one of the kegs had a plastic dip tube on the gas side.
Never seen a plastic one before, and it was all discoloured (brown) and yucky.
I've had it in some PSR this arvo and it looks a lot better, but is now just a reddy colour.

Anyone else seen plastic versions of the gas dip tube and had any problems with them ?

Here is a pic of a SS one so you know what I'm talking about.




Doc


----------



## jgriffin (8/5/05)

Doc said:


> Got around to cleaning up the 3 gal kegs I received from BD today.
> Noticed one of the kegs had a plastic dip tube on the gas side.
> Never seen a plastic one before, and it was all discoloured (brown) and yucky.
> I've had it in some PSR this arvo and it looks a lot better, but is now just a reddy colour.
> ...




Doc, the only plastic dip tubes i have seen are here

http://www.brewersdiscount.com/productCat15956.ctlg


----------



## Doc (8/5/05)

jgriffin said:


> Doc, the only plastic dip tubes i have seen are here
> 
> http://www.brewersdiscount.com/productCat15956.ctlg
> [post="58052"][/post]​



Cheers jgriffin.
Looks like red is the correct colour when clean then 

Doc


----------



## GMK (9/5/05)

OK Guys...

Just picked up from the Post Office my Second batch of kegs from BD.
Originally ordered and paid for 19Oct 2004...

But with all the e-mail ISP issues finally sorted out they posted with Customs docket confirmation earlier this year.

Arrived today - all 4 had gas presure in them....lokk pretty good - clean inside.



Matt - True to his word added a few extras due to the mix up and wait...



So i am now happy with my 8 kegs from him....

:super:


----------



## nonicman (10/5/05)

Another happy customer, 4 kegs purchased via E-Bay and sent on the 16 March. Arrived with spare o-rings. 
Bit dirty on the outside (one small dent near the base of one) with some stickers but where it counts, the insides are spotless. All kegs were holding pressure when I opened the box.

Thanks Matt. :beer: 

Now to fill them B) 

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## jgriffin (10/5/05)

The money was taken out of my account on the 29th of April, but still no email. I can wait the 6 weeks once they get sent, but waiting for the shipping confirmation is killing me.


----------



## jgriffin (15/5/05)

STILL no reply from BD. Over 4 weeks after ordering, and i still haven't got confirmation of them shipping, and none of my emails have been replied to.


----------



## mobrien (15/5/05)

jgriffin said:


> STILL no reply from BD. Over 4 weeks after ordering, and i still haven't got confirmation of them shipping, and none of my emails have been replied to.
> [post="59091"][/post]​



John,

I had a few problems with hearing back from BD regarding my order too - however, it turned out it was ISP probs - 2 weeks later the emails started to bounce back.

To solve it, I emailed Matt at c&c and told him my concerns - I had replies from Terry two days later. I also used a non-au and non-msn address to get in contact with him - it seemed MSN and au addy's were the problem.

I wouldn't worry too much - there has been nothing but eventual good feedback about the gear from BD - but like you the lack of communication was causing me much concern, especially since the $900 had left my account!

I hope it all turns out - if you need an addy thats not au or MSN give me a shout - I can send a couple of emails on your behalf if you need.

Matt


----------



## tonydav (15/5/05)

In my experience it's a slow process but seems to work (eventually). I originally put an order online on about the 3rd April. Didn't hear anything for a few days so e-mailed the order. Well the funds left my visa card yesterday. So about 5 weeks from ordering to processing. Terry advised it had been sent a week before so hopefully there was a one week delay in processing.


----------



## deadly (15/5/05)

> STILL no reply from BD. Over 4 weeks after ordering, and i still haven't got confirmation of them shipping, and none of my emails have been replied to.



4 weeks is a long time with no word i would suggest faxing them to at least get confirmation that its been shipped. There has been alot of positive feedback on these guys so you might just get a surprise package one day-fingers crossed


----------



## jgriffin (15/5/05)

mobrien said:


> jgriffin said:
> 
> 
> > STILL no reply from BD. Over 4 weeks after ordering, and i still haven't got confirmation of them shipping, and none of my emails have been replied to.
> ...




Thanks for the offer Matt, but i have emailed from several .com domains which don't appear on any RBL lists, and i structured the email to get lowests possible scores from bayesian filters.

Even a "piss off, your order isn't ready" reply would be appreciated, a total silence is annoying.


----------



## Ross (15/5/05)

jgriffin said:


> Even a "piss off, your order isn't ready" reply would be appreciated, a total silence is annoying.
> [post="59118"][/post]​



john,

Thier communicationl skills are appalling & i did get the "piss off" type response to a very civil question when I did get a reply from Matt.
I really wouldn't stress - the orders happen, you just get very little, if any feedback.
if you are really concerned - pick up the phone to them - dirt cheap these days...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/5/05)

agreed Ross I've had probs befor getting parts for the misses 's airbrush , get on the phone and let it rip .,,, 4 days later new orings in the letterbox ..??? how did they do that ??? ... whats the $ 5 ... here it is ...

cheers bunyip


----------



## jgriffin (17/5/05)

Finally got a reply from Terry, so i'll shutup now.


----------



## mobrien (18/5/05)

Awesome news! We'll have to compare our new gear when it arrives 

Matt


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/05)

At long last the Kegs have arrived in Australia!  
Problem now is they're with Customs at the Sydney Gateway Facility and they want me to pay GST on them! :angry: 
Has anybody else had their kegs held up? Is this normal or did I just draw the short straw during inspection???
Anyway, they should be coming soon, since the transaction is well under $1000 it means I'll pay GST at the Post Office when I pick them up...They'll go straight to work with my first Lager (Czech Pils) for the winter B) 

TL


----------



## sluggerdog (2/6/05)

Been a month since I made my last order, asked for confirmation (twice) but have heard nothing, still has not came off my creditcard yet either...

'The joys of orders from brewers discount'


----------



## tonydav (2/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Been a month since I made my last order, asked for confirmation (twice) but have heard nothing, still has not came off my creditcard yet either...
> 
> 'The joys of orders from brewers discount'
> [post="61908"][/post]​



Can't agree more. Would be nice to have an alternative


----------



## dodge (2/6/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> At long last the Kegs have arrived in Australia!
> Problem now is they're with Customs at the Sydney Gateway Facility and they want me to pay GST on them! :angry:
> Has anybody else had their kegs held up? Is this normal or did I just draw the short straw during inspection???
> Anyway, they should be coming soon, since the transaction is well under $1000 it means I'll pay GST at the Post Office when I pick them up...They'll go straight to work with my first Lager (Czech Pils) for the winter B)
> ...





I ordered mine through their website, the order was processed on 1st April and I received notification from Customs on Monday that they had arrived and could be picked up at the Granville facility.

All I needed to do was to bring ID and proof of the value of the purchase (invoice or in my case a copy of the on-line order confirmation). There was NO GST payable as the purchase was under $1,000.

It was a PIA to drive to Granville, but once there everything was surprisingly quick and efficient.

Just remember you should not be liable for GST on this purchase unless the cost was over $1,000.

Regards

Dodge


----------



## Hoops (2/6/05)

dodge said:


> Just remember you should not be liable for GST on this purchase unless the cost was over $1,000.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


That's incorrect Dodge.
If the order is $1000 or over you need to fill out a formal declaration. Whether or not you need to pay duty & GST depends on if the total of the GST and duty = $50 or more you pay it. If it's under that they don't bother to collect it, however it seems they don't bother to collect it in alot of cases where they should.

Hoops


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/05)

According to the paperwork they sent me, it says:


> GST is levied on imported goods, unless they are exempt for reasons stated in the GST Act. The GST Act states that the importer will pay GST at the same time and in the same manner as Customs duty. The rate of GST applying to Taxable Importations is 10% of the _"Value of the Taxable Importation (VOTI)"_. The VOTI is the total of:
> a) the original Customs value of the imported goods; plus
> b ) the amount paid on postage and insurance; plus
> c) any Customs duty payable in respect of the importation of the goods; plus
> d) any wine tax payable in respect of the local entry of the goods.


For Private Importers (ie private individuals importing goods for their own use) and the consignment is under $A1000 value, I need to supply an invoice or receipt by either fax or phone (which I did this morning - they accept PayPal or E-bay invoices)...

When they've completed their assessment, Aust Post will deliver the goods to my nearest post office. I will need to pay any duty/GST applicable. If the goods are over $A1000 value, I need a formal Customs Entry form B616 AND pay duty/GST before the goods are onforwarded to the nearest post office. A formal clearance attracts a processing fee of $48.85...charming...

Hopefully, they'll see that I'm up for about $19 in GST and leave me alone - there are lots of other big fish with container loads of boogie board bags to deal with! h34r: 

TL


----------



## MAH (2/6/05)

Spot on Hoops. The issue of whether or not the purchase was $1000+ (this includes cost of goods + freight + insurance etc) simply determines whether or not you need to make a formal declaration. 

If you do need to make a formal declaration it's going to cost more than the $48.85 processing fee, because you will need a customs broker. It's virtually impossible to do the paper work yourself. Add on about $150 for a cheap customs broker.

Now what is the magic point at which you go over the $50? Considering that SS sealable kegs attract a 5% import duty, and then you pay GST on the value of the goods (again including cost of goods + freight + insurance etc) plus the import duty you would hit the $50 barrier at..................... $909.10



Hoops said:


> dodge said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember you should not be liable for GST on this purchase unless the cost was over $1,000.
> ...


----------



## dodge (2/6/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> According to the paperwork they sent me, it says:
> 
> 
> > GST is levied on imported goods, unless they are exempt for reasons stated in the GST Act. The GST Act states that the importer will pay GST at the same time and in the same manner as Customs duty. The rate of GST applying to Taxable Importations is 10% of the _"Value of the Taxable Importation (VOTI)"_. The VOTI is the total of:
> ...




The paperwork you received was exactly the same as mine.

When I went to Granville to pick up the kegs I was asked by a Customs officer was I a home brewer as they had been getting a lot of these items lately. 

In phone conversations with Customs and at Granville I was advised that because the total cost of my purchase was less than $A1,000 and because it was for personal use I was not liable for GST.

Have any of youse guys had to pay GST?

It appears to be a grey area, open to interpretation.

I have my kegs at home, have not paid GST or a brokeridge fee, am I lucky or can I expect an invoice in the mail from Customs requesting payment of GST?

TL
Hope I didn't raise your hope re GST free but as explained to me it was not payable - time will tell.

Anyway all I have to do now is make time to brew so I can fill the little buggers.

Regards and happy GST free brewing

Dodge


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/05)

The way I look at it is that I'm still in front - I paid $A190 for 4 kegs and some goodies. If I pay $19 GST and $9.50 duty on the SS kegs then $A218.50 for 4 x 18L cornies, delivered, is a good deal anyway I look at it...

I suppose I'll find out what GST I'll pay, if any, when I go to the local PO and collect them!
TL


----------



## sluggerdog (2/6/05)

Just wondering where you guys are from that are being made to pay for the GSt and duty on the kegs?

Maybe it is one spot where this is happening..?


----------



## Ross (2/6/05)

TL,

I'd be very surprised if they actually charge you GST - 4 kegs for personal use shouldn't attract any GST...

At least I hope not - that's not a precedent we want setting...

cheers Ross


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/05)

You betcha Ross,
Mind you - it's up to Customs as to whether they want to chase me for small change or not.

TL


----------



## redbeard (2/6/05)

if you have picked up your kegs & walked away, possibly signing something that you have the goods, then its unlikely that customs/auspost will send you a bill. 

if you had any charges to pay, they should have told you then. my experience from several years ago, is that they wont give the goods unles you pay.

on the other hand, a customs broker / ups / fedex, invariably delivers the goods quickly & then sends the bill via post.


----------



## troywhite (2/6/05)

Hey Guys,

I just went through the online ordering process for 2 X 5gal recons.
I stopped however when it said *Postage $91.00*.

Is this really how much the postage would be for 2? What did it cost the rest of you?

Cheers

Troy


----------



## redbeard (2/6/05)

troy, 2 3gal kegs cost me $us35, which was a bit less than what the online process said. sorry, cant rememeber exactly. did u choose usps seapost / the cheapest option ?


----------



## troywhite (3/6/05)

hi redbeard. 
thanks for the reply. From my calcs using USPS website, I think for a single keg it would be $31. Even it it was double for 2 (which it wouldn't be) it would still be ~$60.

The only postage options are:

UPS Ground
UPS 3 day select

USPS Parcel Post

It only lets you choose the bottom one.


----------



## Doc (3/6/05)

Troy,

I chose the option that set the postage to $0, then they sorted out the cheapest option.
From memory it was US$33 for shipping two 3 gal kegs to me in Sydney earlier in the year.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly (3/6/05)

redbeard said:


> if you have picked up your kegs & walked away, possibly signing something that you have the goods, then its unlikely that customs/auspost will send you a bill.




Naah, I don't physically have them yet - my understanding is that they will assess whether or not I need to pay GST and duty and then onforward them to my nearest Post Office, where I will collect and pay whatever GST / duty that they want to impose.

Hopefully they'll get to Canberra in the next week or so... <_<


----------



## piglos (3/6/05)

redbeard said:


> on the other hand, a customs broker / ups / fedex, invariably delivers the goods quickly & then sends the bill via post.
> [post="62053"][/post]​



Having done work for UPS and Fedex and the like, I found that they will pay the charges on your behalf, before delivering them *COD*. Unless you are an account customer of theirs.


----------



## deadly (3/6/05)

Troy,
2x 5 gal $42.50 - 4x5 gal $73 was the price i got to Perth WA
put in the $0 dollar amount and they send it cheapest option.Be prepared to wait though.


----------



## mchitiea (3/6/05)

Remember to add $2.50 for the shipping boxes. Two 5-gal kegs, U.S. Parcel Post, Economy Surface = $45USD; 4 kegs = $75USD
- That darn shipping calculator that the order form uses does not access the "Economy Surface" part of the USPS database......RATS......

Matt.


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/6/05)

Kegs arrived today - box was dinted in one upper corner but still sealed/intact and no sign of damage to the goods that were well packed.

Ordered on 30 March,
Paid on 31 March,
Arrived Customs Sydney 1 June (8 weeks),
Delivered Canberra 7 June (9 weeks)...NO GST or import duty charged by customs despite my earlier fun with them!  

Kegs in good shape / condition - no dings and all four were holding pressure. Thanks also Matt, for the extra goodies as you promised - the extras were very much appreciated by a newby kegger! :beer: 

Cheers,
TL (Rowan)


----------



## KillerRx4 (27/6/05)

Kegs were just delivered to me at my desk at work  

Shipped 21/4/05. Delivered 27/6/05. So approx 9 weeks.

All look good & have pressure although I wont remove them from the box & check them over thoroughly til i get them home.

Cant wait to get the 3 Gal party keg crankin. :chug: 

Many thanks to Matt & Terry.


----------



## sluggerdog (27/6/05)

KillerRx4 said:


> Kegs were just delivered to me at my desk at work
> 
> Shipped 21/4/05. Delivered 27/6/05. So approx 9 weeks.
> 
> ...




Good to hear you had some success Killer..

I made my order 7 weeks ago now, still has not come off my credit card, I have sent 6 emails to terry, none of which have been replied to either.

I won't be ordering again, not even sure if this order went through however I do have an order number and printed confirmation page, which I sent to Terry each time, still NO REPLY

:angry:


----------



## tonydav (27/6/05)

My order finally turned up last week. Think it was only about 6 weeks for the shipping but I'll have to check. Think it took longer for the order to be processed.

All okay but I doubt I'll be ordering again as in addition to taking forever to get a reply Terry had also agreed more bits to add to my initial order - not done. He'd also said he'd be able to fit the entire order in one box - not the case, hence much more postage . Ont the plus side the kegs all seem fine although a few dents on them.

tony


----------



## Weizguy (27/6/05)

FWIW,

A bit off-topic, but relevant to expected delivery times.

I received a consignment ordered from Stone Brewing ... beer glasses and T-shirts. Ordered mid-April , turned up after 8 weeks.





I now have a Ruination IPA shirt and An Arrogant Bastard ale shirt.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (27/6/05)

Weizguy said:


> FWIW,
> 
> A bit off-topic, but relevant to expected delivery times.
> 
> ...



Nice. You lucky Bastard :lol:
You didn't go for the AB Tap handle though 

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/05)

Doc said:


> Nice. You lucky Bastard :lol:
> You didn't go for the AB Tap handle though
> 
> Doc
> [post="65122"][/post]​



Shouldn't that be Lucky, Arrogant Bastard?  

Nice glasses Weiz! :super: 

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (27/6/05)

2 19l Cornies ordered odered late April, got conformation from Matt 28/4
Arrived today....just as I was lamenting that I might have to get the bottling equipment out to sort out the last couple of batches....phew


----------



## deadly (28/6/05)

WOOHOO
4 kegs sitting on the door step when i got home
holding pressure no dents, bit of glue residue nothing i cant clean up
ordered 20.04.05 -sent 29.04.05 -arrived 28.06.05
Thanks :beerbang:


----------



## jgriffin (28/6/05)

My kegs turned up yesterday. I paid for the "no dents reco top line" kegs. Guess the dents must be my imagination.

Can't complain though, they are at least as good as the kegs i paid twice as much from from the LHBS last year.


----------



## Fish (30/6/05)

Ordered 4 x 5 gallon reconditioned ball lock kegs from Brewers Discount on April 22.

USPS paperwork (despatch date) was April 29.

Arrived June 28 (9-10 weeks delivery).

The customer service from Terry was fine for me. Note - other than the money coming out of my account there were no confirmation, tracking number, etc... however I expected this and was happy to just wait for them to arrive.

The kegs are in good nick (few dings) but more importantly they are perflectly clean inside.

Fish


----------



## Lukes (30/6/05)

1. Transit time = best part of 12 weeks.
2. Overall Condition = good considering they are 2nd hand.

Very happy with first order so I placed a second...

What you should have shipped this week matt?


----------



## Goat (30/6/05)

My order arrived a day or so ago. 4 10L kegs and a few bits and pieces. shipped on 21/04 - thats about 12 weeks 

All but one still holding pressure from the states. All of them have small dents but nothing too bad (the one with the leak has the worst - could be related).

Generally, I'm happy with the service - more contact / confirmation etc would be great, but everything that I ordered turned up in the condition I expected in the time that was estimated. I will order from them again.


----------



## pint of lager (16/7/05)

Ordered three of the 3 gal cornies and some bits and pieces on the 21/5/05, despatched on the 27/5/05 and arrived on the 14/7/05. 

Very happy with the kegs. They have a few minor dings, but more importantly, they are holding pressure and in good condition.

The web page that I ordered off did not calculate the shipping charges correctly, it showed a very high shipping charge, much more than what others had been paying. In the comments field, I asked for shipping to be at the cheapest rate, which is what was organised. UPS parcel surface. $US40 freight.

Looking forward to using them. Thanks for the service.


----------



## sluggerdog (17/7/05)

pint of lager said:


> Ordered three of the 3 gal cornies and some bits and pieces on the 21/5/05, despatched on the 27/5/05 and arrived on the 14/7/05.
> 
> Very happy with the kegs. They have a few minor dings, but more importantly, they are holding pressure and in good condition.
> 
> ...




hmm... now I'm even more pissed off. Made my order on the 8th of May and still nothing... and BD will not reply to my half a dozen emails... 

:angry: 

Good to hear you got your order POL!


----------



## The Scientist (14/9/05)

Wonderful day!
My order from BD arrived mon 12 Sep, good condition and all parts
nicely packed. All up took about 10 week, with no communication in
the mean time. Which worried me a bit, but I'm happy with the end 
result so thats all that matters. 

The brew gods must have smiled on me that day because I also 
recived an order from GMK on the same day.  
Excelent craftsmanship on the tap handle by the way GMK.

:beerbang:


----------



## GMK (14/9/05)

The Scientist said:


> Wonderful day!
> My order from BD arrived mon 12 Sep, good condition and all parts
> nicely packed. All up took about 10 week, with no communication in
> the mean time. Which worried me a bit, but I'm happy with the end
> ...



Thanks - great to hear from Happy Customers...

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## mikem108 (13/10/05)

2x 5 gal kegs poated aug17 arrived today oct 13.
That makes 7 all up for the collection!


----------



## PhilS (13/10/05)

4 x 5 Gal kegs & spares arrived today that was dispatched 17th August. These arrived faster than I expected & nicely packed. Very happy chappy :beer: 

Thanks Matt


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (13/10/05)

I had four kegs sent 17/10 and they arrived today...pretty quick for surface shipping so I'm chuffed with that  

Two out of the four were still holding pressure and the kegs were in satisfactory condition...a few dings verging on major and one had a pretty stuffed base (in hindsight this damage may very well have occurred during shipping, so I cannot/won't blame Matt for it) . 

*EDIT* - See my post below for further complaints :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/10/05)

Ill have to admit I was in a major hurry to get my son ready for tonights racing when I posted the last feedback/infoI missed a couple of things like these:

Although I can replace the PRV on this keg I didnt expect to receive one this shagged:






And WTF has been going on around this gas post?!?!






The PRV and cutting around gas post are on two different kegs (funnily enough the two that werent holding pressure). 

Hopefully the next ones arent like thisIve got another four kegs on the way  

Now not quite as happy as I was in my rush earlier on this arvo  

PZ.


----------



## PhilS (15/10/05)

hmm, same boat as yourself Fingerlickin_B. Two kegs held pressure, but the other two were flat!

On all kegs the top rubber was cracked as though it was left out in the sunlight fo a long time.

The dents are along the top & lower rim line.

I'll post some pics later


----------



## PhilS (15/10/05)

Here are some of the dents etc. The cracks didn't come out properly with the digi camera. (My fault  )



A few dents:






How were these compared with yours Fingerlickin_B?


----------



## Batz (15/10/05)

I have ordered many US kegs , I have always been very happy with what I recieved.

Having said that, looks like the barrel is near empty , if it was me I'll be very pissed off to find those kegs were the ones I ordered!

Batz


----------



## PhilS (15/10/05)

hmmm, These were at a special price, but it appears as though these were the roughest ones that held pressure...only assuming here


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (15/10/05)

Phil, I have similar dents, but not rubber perished that much...although at least one keg shows signs of having the rubber top either replaced or re-attached. 

PZ.


----------



## mobrien (15/10/05)

My last batch (received 2 weeks ago) was very similar - like Batz said, I think we are near the end. One still won't hold pressure - need to pull it apart properly and work out what needs to be done.

Bulk spare parts buy 

Matt


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/10/05)

mobrien said:


> My last batch (received 2 weeks ago) was very similar - like Batz said, I think we are near the end. One still won't hold pressure - need to pull it apart properly and work out what needs to be done.
> 
> Bulk spare parts buy
> 
> ...



One of my batch just wouldn't stop leaking out of the lid o-ring...

I then noticed that the keg was bent in around that area and that the lid wasn't capable of moving upwards enough for the o-ring to press against it hard (the lid was hitting the hatch hole on both sides). 

Got inside the keg with a small ball peen hammer and opened the dent back up...it now seals  

Hopefully yours is similarly easy to fix :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## Doc (16/10/05)

Definitely looking like we are getting near the end of the kegs.
To make you feel better (marginally) checkout this topic FB.

Doc


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/10/05)

Doc said:


> Definitely looking like we are getting near the end of the kegs.
> To make you feel better (marginally) checkout this topic FB.
> 
> Doc
> [post="83204"][/post]​



Holy sh*t!!!!

If I get any like that..OMG...what can I say?!?! I've got mates in Sacramento...is that close?

Ok Doc, provided I don't get any like that in my next two batches (already ordered and paid for) I'll think myself very, very lucky h34r: 



Matt said:


> These ARE NOT "seconds" or "junkers". These are and always have been first line kegs.


^^^^ I no longer believe this :huh: ^^^^

PZ.


----------



## PhilS (16/10/05)

Excellent Quote there from matt. I would class these as seconds due to the appalling state of the cracked rubber & numerous dents both around the top and base.

Care to explain Matt? 

If these aren't seconds, then what are they....... :beerbang: 

Maybe I should have checked them out more thoroughly before I left feedback!

Obviously there must be other suppliers out there who can supply better kegs than these that are not seconds or junkers. :angry:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/10/05)

PhilS said:


> If these aren't seconds, then what are they....... :beerbang: [post="83220"][/post]​



Well Phil, I'd say number terminology doesnt quite describe itwe didnt get seconds...we got f*cked!

I received a "thanks for your purchase email from Matt the very day I ordered my last batch (a week or so ago and had other text about multiple orders, so it wasnt purely system generated)but Ive had nothing in reply to my feedback/complaint email I sent!

I know he is at the Pepsi Plant in Guangzhou, Chinahe replied to my eBay purchase from therestill nothing on the sub-par (sub-par at best for you Philyou got the worst so far) kegs we got

PZ.


----------



## PhilS (16/10/05)

Unless we work something out, I won't be buying from C&C distribution or Brewers Discount for that fact. 
I cant see how these dents were made via transport as the cardboard box is not damaged in anyway, let alone cracked rubber!

I have pm'd you my complaint I sent to Matt.

yep I think we were f*cked over (to coin a phrase) on this one.


----------



## mikem108 (17/10/05)

They are certainly getting to the end of the pile, I figure thats why the price has kept dropping US $22, $20, $18 and now $15!

Frist 2 I got were in excellent condition, next two were pretty good and the last two a bit shabby but still very usable with no major damage, still beats paying AUD$80+ for unreconditioned crappy kegs locally.


----------



## roach (17/10/05)

With this decline in quality, I reckon you are better off getting these rebuilt kegs from BD. Although a bit more at US27.50 each at least you are guaranteed a keg that will work perfectly from the get go, and should last a long time. Getting a cheap keg which doesn't hold pressure, means you have lost the savings already through having to rekit it.


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/10/05)

Phil / PZ,
Did you guys get O-ring kits with the kegs? If you don't mind me asking, what did Matt charge you - per keg? I trust it wasn't US$22 per keg???
If it's any consolation, some of my kegs (delivered 7 June) had dings in them too but they hold pressure and I bought them for sitting in the fridge rather than showing them off so I don't worry about the bumps and bruises as long as they hold beer under pressure and they can stand upright...Those dings are the same type as mine and I'd say they're due to rough handling in-service and in-storage and the delightful weathered look comes from outdoor storage (see his pallet photos)...
If you didn't get O-ring kits, ask Matt for some and see if he'll toss in a PRV to replace the rusty piece of $hit masquerading as one on PZ's keg!

Sleeve's up and get scrubbin'!!  
TL


----------



## PhilS (17/10/05)

Hello TL, 
The kegs did come with a complete set of O-rings, but I did order a few sets for my other kegs + poppets as well. It's interesting to note that we are not the only ones with dented containers 

Can you please tell me what PRV is?

Roach, next time I order kegs, it won't be off ebay! I have learnt my lesson, but the quote above sums it up regarding F_B post.

Mike, you are right - if the kegs are cheap, there must be a reason.....


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

there is a bloke in perth when i was there selling very good cond kegs at a very good price.not sure if hes still doing it but some of the perth guys may be able to help out.i scored a few off him.pics posted awhile back.

cheers
big d


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (17/10/05)

Yeah, I got a bag of o-rings with mine. 

Paid only $18USD per keg. 

Yes, I know that is cheap and I shouldn't have expected much, but the real issue here is that Matt has not been honest in his description of the kegs. 

PZ.


----------



## RobW (17/10/05)

roach said:


> With this decline in quality, I reckon you are better off getting these rebuilt kegs from BD. Although a bit more at US27.50 each at least you are guaranteed a keg that will work perfectly from the get go, and should last a long time. Getting a cheap keg which doesn't hold pressure, means you have lost the savings already through having to rekit it.
> [post="83264"][/post]​



The keg price is OK but they want $US183 to ship them by US Parcel Post. Are there any shipping alternatives?


----------



## roach (17/10/05)

BD will ship via surface. Just enter nothing in the freight option, and in the comments ask for a quote via surface. Surface freight for a recent order from them was $70US for 2 x 5 gall, 2 x 3 gallon, 3 fridge tap sets, a heap of QD's and other bits and pieces. Took 8 weeks and arrived 2 weeks ago. The rebuilt 5 gall kegs(were US25.50 each at the time)worked out at $42 Aussie landed


----------



## RobW (17/10/05)

That's a bit more like it!
Thanks Roach


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/10/05)

PhilS said:


> Hello TL,
> The kegs did come with a complete set of O-rings, but I did order a few sets for my other kegs + poppets as well. It's interesting to note that we are not the only ones with dented containers
> 
> Can you please tell me what PRV is?
> ...



Sorry to confuse - PRV = Pressure Relief Valve...
Despite the dents etc, I'd say you're still way in front compared to what local HBS's flog these kegs for. Pity they were pretty crappy but its better than no kegs at all, or, paying buku dollars for the same damn kegs here in Oz!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/10/05)

RobW said:


> That's a bit more like it!
> Thanks Roach
> [post="83292"][/post]​



G'day Rob,
From memory, my box of 4 x 5 Gal cornies were around US$67 sent via surface post (USPS) from BD.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## RobW (17/10/05)

Cheers TL.


----------



## Lukes (17/10/05)

The kegs I have received from them have always had a few dents but held pressure.

4 in a carton surface mail is the best priced freight option (I hate the 8 weeks it takes to get here to Melbourne)...

I always get a few extra bits in the order (poppets and valves) so I can fix them when they get here.

Might ask them next time to add a bit of bubble wrap to the carton.

My 2 cents.

Luke


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

Ross said:


> As promised - here are the pics of the new kegs being imported in from China.
> The relief valve has been changed to an adjustable one.
> The lids are bigger than the standard kegs to enable guys with the biggest arms to reach inside for cleaning.
> 12L 275ml x 280ml = $160 retail
> ...



Well for those with money & who like things new & shiny - I understand the first shipment is Australia bound....


----------



## PhilS (18/10/05)

TL, sorry I didn't entirely read your post. The kegs were on special for $18.00US.

Another addition is to the ebay quote "NO to MINOR Dents or Dings. NO PLASTIC LIDS! If ordering more than one we will match mfg and type sent." is that I received 3 x Firestone & 1 x Corny keg :angry: .

I'm just waiting on Matt's reply .................................................

*Edit:- The poppets that I ordered fit the corny keg but not the Firestones :beerbang: . 

Don't ya love it :blink:


----------



## PhilS (18/10/05)

Luke, The extra wrapping may help during transit, but I think you'll see that these dents were there before they left the US of A.

Ross, can't wait for some updated pics of your kegs :chug:


----------



## Uncle Fester (18/10/05)

All,
Im not 100% sure who all of the dealers covered in this lengthy thread are, but I found this mob on the net

US Keg Dealer

Unfortunately when I enquired, he said after some bad experiences, he had given up delivering to Oz. However, at USD $13 each, maybe a bulk order could change his mind? <_< 

Then again, some may already have dealt with him, and he may be dealing crap kegs???  

Just a thought.

I don't want the world to run out of kegs begore I get into kegging!!!! :angry: 

M


----------



## mchitiea (21/10/05)

The kegs we have now are the same as always. There is no such thing as "bottom of the barrel".
You just happened to get, from what I've seen from you pics, standard kegs WITH SOME MINOR DENTS!. 
Honestly, looking at the SMALL DENT ON THE BOTTOM AND ONE ON TOP, I can see that you may not know how bad kegs can be. The keg I saw in the pic that has only those TWO SMALL DENTS is just fine and normal condition.
-If you want NEW, PERFECT CONDITION, we can send some $75usd EACH kegs to you!
-I really have to say that the old addage is true: "If something is good, noone says anything...if someone thinks something is bad, they tell everyone!".
-I have never really "let loose" on some of our buyers, but I do have to say, in this instance, I detect some whining!.
Matt.


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/10/05)

Maybe some of the members who have placed their observations in the last 2 pages of the thread linked above would like to add their input first hand?

I wasnt the one who has claimed to have been gypped.

Over to the forum......

M (Slightly singed, but on the most part, flame proof....).


----------



## Trough Lolly (21/10/05)

All 4 of my kegs had minor dings in them, just like the ones pictured earlier in this topic - it's not a big deal unless you like virgin new kegs and you're prepared to pay the cosmetic premium. 
That said, they all held pressure and I didn't have to break out the hammer to get the lid to seal properly. I have one in service right now and it's working fine. 
The replacement O-rings for the lid and posts, and the poppets were a real bonus and my keg works like new, despite looking somewhat used!

I'm a happy kegger and would recommend these guys to anyone - remember you are buying cheap used kegs and you shouldn't expect to have a Cadillac delivered if you're paying for a Dodge!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## PhilS (21/10/05)

Matt, in regard to your ebay statement when I brought these kegs from this page

These kegs have just been pulled from service due to the phazing out of Premix soda. These ARE NOT "seconds" or "junkers". These are and always have been first line kegs. Our kegs are Cleaned and sanitized by Pepsi using their automatic cleaning machinery. Pressure checked; sent pressurized for keg/seal integrity and to let you know they are good when you get them. NO to MINOR Dents or Dings. NO PLASTIC LIDS! If ordering more than one we will match mfg and type sent. 5 piece gasket sets for $2.00 extra. New poppets for $2.50/each. Barb end OR MFL quick disconnects for $9/pair (MFL Swivel Nuts; $1.50/e). Can send up to 4 kegs per box. NO MINIMUM QTY LIMIT! Please note that ONLY our 3 gal kegs come stickerless. Some of these 5gal kegs still have stickers on them. DIMENSIONS: 8.5"W, 25"H. "

In this text you write, & I quote "These ARE NOT "seconds" or "junkers"..."NO to MINOR Dents or Dings."..."If ordering more than one we will match mfg and type sent"


Now clearly these kegs have dents, and above you have contradicted the ebay desrcription. I was sent 3X firestone & 1X cornelius keg. 

The poppets I ordered are my fault as I didn't ask were to be matched to the dispatched kegs I purchased. 

Two of these kegs have a lot of cracking on and around the rubber tops of which the pics do not show properly.

I appreciate the cheap price, but I don't believe that I am whining as I am simply replying to your ebay description. I probably would have gone for the better ones from you BD website.

Anyway PM sent Matt, as I haven't received your emails


----------



## nonicman (21/10/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> All 4 of my kegs had minor dings in them, just like the ones pictured earlier in this topic - it's not a big deal unless you like virgin new kegs and you're prepared to pay the cosmetic premium.
> That said, they all held pressure and I didn't have to break out the hammer to get the lid to seal properly. I have one in service right now and it's working fine.
> The replacement O-rings for the lid and posts, and the poppets were a real bonus and my keg works like new, despite looking somewhat used!
> 
> ...



Certainly better value for money than sourcing them locally. Happy kegger here as well. May not look like new, have the odd ding and stickers but they do the job, have used the replacement O-rings that came with the kegs. Will be ordering again shortly.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (21/10/05)

Yeah, my main issue I suppose is that they were not as described :blink: 

I have ordered more anyway as it's still a good deal...just not an accurately described product h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (22/10/05)

The keg shown with the cut away rubber was leaking like a sieve at the weld and I'm very happy to say that Matt is now replacing it  

My confidence has now been restored :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Joel (1/11/05)

Well, I got mine today. 9.5 weeks after I got the email that they had been sent, as expected. All 4 had pressure. Only one had no dings, but the other three only had minor dings. Some of the rubber was cracked and crazed (near the dings).

All in all, I'm a happy shopper. 

Now I have to get up off my behind and find an ex CO2 extinguisher for a gas bottle!


----------



## mchitiea (2/11/05)

Hi all,
Lately people have been talking about "dings" and kegs.
Let's set things straight: USED KEGS HAVE NO TO MINOR DINGS! Only 40%-%60 of kegs DON'T have any...or there abouts.
If you get a keg with a ding in it, and don't like it, GO BUY A NEW KEG!
-Maybe you all have forgotton what a COMPLETELY DIMPLED, BASHED KEG LOOKS LIKE. 
-RE: Rubber and "stress cracks". We DO NOT send kegs where the rubber is ripped. Most all used kegs do have rubber that is stress cracked DUE TO AGE AND THE INCREDIBLE HEAT THEY TAKE IN PEPSI'S AUTOMATIC CLEANING MACHINE! Acid washing does take its' toll you know.

-Other than that; for all those that ordered kegs in the last two weeks or so, we should be back up and running again by thursday, with all kegs FINALLY getting sent out. (Machinery breakdown & repair time). As always, we will be emailing you the U.S. Custom Forms upon sending.
Thank you all,
Matt

PS: Kegs $14,50 until 11-30-05


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (2/11/05)

mchitiea said:


> Machinery breakdown & repair time




That's a bummer, but I wouldnt worry if I were youthings are even worse on our end.

Customs have just started (over the last few weeks) using a new in-house computer program...it's 5 times worse than the old one and non-urgent items (things aside from medication, items requiring refrigeration, etc) are being held up in a big way  

Last week they were talking about going back to the old system while the new one is de-bugged...I hope they have!

If they haven't you can blame late shipment arrivals on Aussie Customs h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## big d (2/11/05)

slightly off topic but that explains why my brake parts are held up in customs at the moment.
cheers fingerlicken
and keep up the good work matt.

big d


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (9/11/05)

I received my second-latest order of two kegs from Matt today. 

Minimal dents and both holding a good amount of pressure. 

The base has almost completely come off one, but the rubber is in near-perfect condition and once I stick it back on with a little epoxy or silicone you'd never even know...so this is a non-issue  

Usual sets of o-rings were included. 

Im pretty damned happy with these kegs and what's really handy is that they are the same type as the last batch, so everything is interchangeable and I only need to buy spares for one type of keg  

PZ.


----------



## mistylane (14/11/05)

Watching from the "side lines" all very interesting........

Say if I wanted to get into kegging (I know the basics), what kind of equipment do I need to be ordering from these US mobs?? It seems 4 kegs would be a worthwhile order!

The $22US I am prepared to pay for a little better quality.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/11/05)

Buy the kegs from Matt. 

For a slight saving, you could also buy disconnects, hose and clips from Tom Hargrave on eBay...he's based in the US and goes by the user name "thargrav". 

For a VERY significant saving (and if you don't want stainless taps (his are chrome-plated brass)), you could also buy your taps from Tom and combine the shipping. 

You will however need to buy your regulator locally (within AU). I suggest grabbing a Harris 601 from Brett...he's based in Queensland and goes by the user name "token_survivor" on eBay. He's on this forum too, but I can't remember his user name right now  Brett also sells a lot of the stuff that Tom does and if you are in a hurry he's local and does next-day express!

I buy quite a few items from Brett that I *could* get from Tom...I guess it's all up to how patient you are...I hate to wait and he's a great bloke to deal with :beer: 

PZ. 

*disclaimer* - I have no particular affiliation with either of these sellers, I am simply happy with their products and services...passing info on to you


----------



## mistylane (18/11/05)

So I need:

- 4 kegs 
- A set of disconnects (which type and how many??)
- hoses and crimps (?????)
- maybe a spare set of seals.

I want to run 2 kegs at a time in a fridge I will convert - so I still need a reg, taps driptray (all available off eBay). The CO2 I am looking the the refill option in abother thread (I think the Melbourne refill station is near Moorabbin??)


With the regs, any reason why I can't get one from the US???

If someone could tell me all the parts that would be great. Looking at Brewers Discount to purchase the kegs and other bits.


----------



## DarrylB (18/11/05)

mistylane - 
check out the thread 

Overseas Regulators Thread
for info on overseas regualtors, but in short, you may have troubles with an overseas regulator - the threads are close, but slightly different. Some people seem to get them to fit and Australian gas bottle. Expect a PM shortly with some more details.


----------



## Wortgames (18/11/05)

If you are in Melbourne you are very lucky for CO2 - many of the homebrew shops have a deal going with the Air Liquide rep and you can hire a cylinder for about $15 a year or something close to that.

You'll need at least 2 gas and 2 liquid ball-lock type disconnects to serve from 2 kegs.

You'll need a T-piece to split the gas line to the two kegs, and obviously you'll need beer line and whatever fittings you need to connect the line to your taps.

Get an Aussie reg because they have different threads.

If you are starting from scratch it is worth supporting your local homebrew shop, they'll be able to supply you with a complete and compatible system and advise you on setting it all up.


----------



## Sparky (18/11/05)

WOOHOO!!!

Delivered to my door today was a cardboard box from the US!!!

Inside the carton were 4 beaut kegs & the parts kits that I'd ordered from Matt at C&C.

3 still held good pressure & the 4th I was able to fix by replacing a poppet with the extras that I ordered. 

Invoiced & paid 22/09.
Despatched 26/09.
P.O. Stamp 11/10
Arrived Napier NZ 18/11

Pictured as unpacked with the parts in the bag on top of the 2nd from left






_You be the Judge.....How Good are those!!!!_

The rubber is fine & the wear & tear I would classify as minimal to non existent. Everything ordered arrived.

Very pleased with this purchase. AAA+++ 

Thanks go out to Matt & those involved @ C&C.


----------



## sintax69 (18/11/05)

just got an email from matt just sent my kegs on 15/11 ordered them 4 weeks ago geez Iam pissed 
Emailed 4 times only reply i got from him was saying ebay webmail suck pls use normal email did so and no reply till today and the happy news that they only just left.
Iam not pissed at the lag time that is fine things happen just the lack of communiation if I had got a email 3 weeks ago saying they have troubles well then I would be fine but this hiding behind ebay & email just pisses me off.
Will this guy ever learn 
=======================
Rant off


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/11/05)

sintax, I just got the same email regarding my latest batch too. 

Thank the gods I already have seven kegs on hand to almost completely keep me away from bottles  

I already knew Matt had encountered some issues on his end (reading his eBay feedback replies), so I was prepared...sorry to hear you aren't in the same boat  

PZ.


----------



## sintax69 (19/11/05)

Bottles till after Xmas AAAAAAAAAAAAGGHHHHH


----------



## PeterS (21/11/05)

I am happy as. Received my 4 kegs today, absolutely perfect. All holding pressure, not one ding in it. After taking off the stickers, it should polish up very nice thank you should I want to go that path.

For info, according to the despatch stamp post mark, it was despatched on Sep 21 and today is Nov 21. Two months to my door to Brisbane AU.

Thank you Matt.
PeterS


----------



## BennyBrewster (22/11/05)

Received my 4 kegs today, sent 21st of september.

All 4 are in good condition, one has a small ding top and bottom. Overall condition is better than I expected im very happy.

Ben


----------



## devo (22/11/05)

I purchased a couple of small items from Tom Hargraves but found that shipping took waaay to long (12weeks) and in the end I only ended up with a saving of about $10-$15 so I prefer to get as much as I can locally, less waiting.  

Matts kegs on the other hand have all been great and worth the wait. Not one dud


----------



## Jaws (22/11/05)

Very happy chappy
Received 6 kegs from Matt all held pressure and in good general condition. Packaging was a little flimsy and my extras only just made it because the plastic bag holding the extras had come apart and lost some outside of the broken box. Minimal loss however only a couplr "O Rings"
Took 11 weeks. for 4 and 9 weeks for the other 2. All arrived together.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/11/05)

Only left the US last week  so I still have quite a wait...


----------



## djackal (23/11/05)

Bought off THargraves 18 days ago and still waiting. Only small items (disconects etc. ) so hope to see them soon...6 weeks is too long.
Good price though, $60 for what I's pay $130 at the best priced store locally in PErth. Still if it's not here soon I'll buy locally and have 3 sets of disconnnects not 2!!!


----------



## Hawko777 (23/11/05)

Hey Folks,

If any of you are in Perth, or just want to compare prices, check out a place called Ultimate Air in Osborne Park Ph (08)94461410 Email- [email protected] These guys have Cornelius Kegs for $60, Taps, posts, glycol units, disconnects, tubing, trays, converted fridges, seal kits etc etc etc. Brewers heaven. Just dont tell your wife where you are going and take your C/Card :beerbang: 
Happy hunting

Hawko


----------



## djackal (24/11/05)

Would you believe it, they arrived today (1 day after posting my message, ironic)
I'm in a good mood as I put on a Hefe Weizen last night as well so I will attempting kegging for the first time next week!

Cheers Tom Hargraves!


----------



## vicbitters (25/11/05)

Got mine on Tuesday, 2 months for shipping, wasn't expecting them for another month, a nice suprise.

They look pretty good, just a few dings on the edges.

Now to get a brew into it.

Matt.


----------



## SteveSA (16/12/05)

Very happy with BD again. Ordered 4 kegs (US$14ea) and assorted bits at the start of October through BD rather than C&C on Ebay. Dispatched 28/10/05. Received 10/12/05. All emails answered by Terry within 2 days. Thanks guys.

All 4 kegs are in excellent condition. One has a VERY minor dent, the other three have no damage except for a few light scratches. One even looks almost new. All bar one hold pressure but they're all are getting rekitted anyway.

Unfortunately all are empty right now so I'll get my head down and get brewing like a madman.

Steve


----------



## mchitiea (16/12/05)

*TO ALL,
Let us try to stay on topic. 

Lets keep this thread ONLY FOR KEG SHIPPING TIME REPORTS & GENERAL QUALITY REPORTS.

That way people don't have to read through post after post of off topic entries.
*

Thank you,
Matt.


----------



## dougy (16/12/05)

How long do people usually wait for BD? I put order in on Sunday, it is now Friday and I have no confirmation of order, no debit on credit card, no email to ask anything????

I waited a while as i know the guy at BD takes a while with emails, but I'm closing in on a week and wondering if they got it or not.....

Dougy


----------



## PhilS (17/12/05)

Matt, I sent you an email earlier regarding another order. I guess that you didn't receive it eh?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (4/1/06)

Received my latest batch today including a replacement keg and some "goodies". 

Firestone kegs, 2 of 3 still holding pressure after the trip and the other fixed in about two seconds flat. 

Very minimal dents, good kegs all 'round  

Thanks again Matt :super: 

PZ.


----------



## mycle (4/1/06)

Has anyone who ordered the $10 specials early in December gotten a confirmation that they've been sent yet? I mailed Matt the week before Christmas and he said they'd go out that week but I haven't heard anything since. Not panicking - just trying to work out where it's at....

thanks
mycle.


----------



## Jye (4/1/06)

Hey Fingerlickin_B,

When were your kegs shipped?

I ordered mine on the 21st of Oct and they were shipped on the 2nd of Dec which really annoyed me :angry:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (4/1/06)

mycle - My $10 ones were shipped around Dec 2nd, so I must have bought mine a week or so before you. 

Jye - Today's arrival were sent Nov 15th. 
They were ordered quite some time before then, but as Matt stated, they had a mechanical breakdown which slowed orders up around that time. I expect you'll be seeing yours quite soon too :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## Shunty (4/1/06)

Ordered 4 kegs on 1/12, got the shipping receipt on 5/12. 
Also got the $10 special - good to see it was extended to NZ as well

Edit: Looking at the stamp on the shipping receipt, they were sent on 2/12. can't get much better than one day turnaround


----------



## BennyBrewster (4/1/06)

I also got my shipping receipt on the 5/12/05 and the stamp is also the 2/12.

Expect the kegs in early Feb.


----------



## Lukes (4/1/06)

I have some $10.00 kegs being shipped and recieved shipping receipt about the same time.
They must be all on the same ship!
:super:


----------



## Shunty (4/1/06)

Sweet, lemme know when you guys get yours, that'll gimme a week or so heads up


----------



## bagnol (4/1/06)

My order of 4 kegs arrived today also. I ordered them early November and they were posted on the 15/11. I actually wasn't expecting them for at least another month  .

This is the second batch of kegs I have ordered from Matt. This lot is even better quality than my first order (which I placed over a year ago). No dings and all holding pressure.

And at around $40ea landed, I couldn't be happier.  

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## sintax69 (5/1/06)

Gee the postie must have shit himself with all these kegs arriving yesterday mine finally got here after ordering it ealy Oct
Opened to find none of my disconnects I ordered and one keg well its not dented more wrinkled around the bottom like its been sat on by a elephant the other two are fine just need scrubbing

Not happy at all why does this always happen to me try to save a dollar and it bites me in the end.

Matt if you read this can you pls pls answer my email just once pls pls


----------



## mchitiea (8/1/06)

TO All:
-For all those that have ordered from C&C since right before Christmas, look in your email inbox for the U.S. Customs forms with date stamp.
-For all those that ordered from Brewer's Discount, I picked up the forms also.
The names for the B.D. shipments are as follows, all were shipped out on 1/3/06:
P. Fitzsimons (2)- E. Ea??shaw - B. Pike.
-All shipments will arrive in 8 to 12 weeks, as usual.
Thank you, Matt.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (8/1/06)

Thanks Matt, nice to know they are on the way. I ordered from B.D.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Shunty (9/1/06)

My box of four turned up this morning, shipped 2/12/05. All in good nick, holding pressure and no dings. One minor issue - ordered 8 swivel nuts and only got 4 in the box. I've sent an email asking about the swiven nuts, but on the whole very happy with the whole deal


----------



## Prof. Pils (9/1/06)

Thats good news. Mine should'nt be too far behind then.I worked it out at about $40 ea too.Cant wait.


----------



## MAH (9/1/06)

mchitiea said:


> TO All:
> -For all those that have ordered from C&C since right before Christmas, look in your email inbox for the U.S. Customs forms with date stamp.
> -For all those that ordered from Brewer's Discount, I picked up the forms also.
> The names for the B.D. shipments are as follows, all were shipped out on 1/3/06:
> ...


----------



## NRB (9/1/06)

shunty said:


> My box of four turned up this morning, shipped 2/12/05



That's great - mine were sent 30/11/05 so can't be too far away. I was expecting them to arrive in Feb.

edit = forgot quote.


----------



## coolum brewer (24/1/06)

Got my four yesterday, ordered 30/11. All in good shape, couldn't be happier!

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Jye (24/1/06)

What was the shipping date.... hope mine arrive today.


----------



## bindi (24/1/06)

That means mine won't be far away also  ordered 6/12 shipped 21/12


----------



## sluggerdog (24/1/06)

Hope mines getting close too then, shipped on the 6/12


----------



## Jye (24/1/06)

Ordered 20th Oct and shipped 2nd Dec...still waiting.


----------



## coolum brewer (24/1/06)

Jye said:


> What was the shipping date.... hope mine arrive today.
> [post="104312"][/post]​



Ordered and shipped 30/11.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (24/1/06)

Latest batch posted 2nd December arrived today. 

All Cornies, all holding pressure. 

Best lot to date...absolutely NO dents  

PZ.


----------



## dougy (24/1/06)

mchitiea said:


> TO All:
> -For all those that have ordered from C&C since right before Christmas, look in your email inbox for the U.S. Customs forms with date stamp.
> -For all those that ordered from Brewer's Discount, I picked up the forms also.
> The names for the B.D. shipments are as follows, all were shipped out on 1/3/06:
> ...




Matt,

I ordered a bunch of stuff from BD on the 10th December. I heard from Terry that they _should_ be shipped around the 22nd Dec, but no confirmation of this to date. Any word? Last name of order "Douglas".

Cheers.


----------



## NRB (24/1/06)

Getting excited now... would be nice if mine arrived in the next couple of days as I'm heading to Austria for a fortnight Thursday week. Shipped 30/11/05.


----------



## Jye (25/1/06)

Jye said:


> Ordered 20th Oct and shipped 2nd Dec...still waiting.
> [post="104329"][/post]​



Just got a message saying mine have arrived, I will post back tonight on their condition.


----------



## mycle (25/1/06)

dougy said:


> Matt,
> 
> I ordered a bunch of stuff from BD on the 10th December. I heard from Terry that they _should_ be shipped around the 22nd Dec, but no confirmation of this to date. Any word? Last name of order "Douglas".
> 
> ...



Dougy,

I ordered on the 11th of December and didn't get the original shipping confirmation - I guess the spam filter ate it. When I checked with Matt 2 weeks ago he resent the customs slip showing it was sent on the 21st of December. I'd try emailing Matt direct - I got a response within a day.

Mycle.


----------



## Jye (25/1/06)

All 4 kegs are in good condition, only one has a small dent, are the same type and held pressure. But Stuffed up the order on disconnects.


----------



## homekegger1 (25/1/06)

Does anyone know if they still have the 3 gal kegs left.. I haven't been able to find them.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## dougy (27/1/06)

Thanks Mycle.

I'll give that a shot.
Approx how much is everyone paying for shipping 4 kegs???


Cheers.
dougy


----------



## NRB (27/1/06)

Just shy of US$73


----------



## coolum brewer (27/1/06)

NRB said:


> Just shy of US$73
> [post="105036"][/post]​



Pretty fair too, I reckon. Cost by US Post is $68, so $5US is reasonable for packing. Split across four kegs, the price is still way better than anything you can buy locally.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## dougy (28/1/06)

NRB said:


> Just shy of US$73
> [post="105036"][/post]​




yeah i was expecting somewhere around the US$70... but then it came out at US$97. Might have to chase it up...
Thanks,
Dougy


----------



## spog (28/1/06)

apologies for the thread hijack, last w,end i asked the local coca cola rep about cornie kegs and he damn near bit my head off! (miserable git) but am still looking locally as i have a few leads. cheers spog...


----------



## deadly (30/1/06)

Got mine today all holding pressure,good condition,very happy.
Sent 02.12.05 arrived 30.01.06 Perth W.A 
Thanks


----------



## kc_ksom (11/2/06)

G'day Brewers

4 kegs turned up today (unknown when sent, would of been early dec 05, landed here at my door on the 10th feb 06, which really shocked me as I thought they wern't coming, lol...

All hold pressure, all seals, rubbers, etc in good nick. These kegs will clean and buff up really well, very minimal dings, allthough packed in a box perfectly sized, there was no packing filler, but %100 sealed.. over all I would buy again without worry.. 


casey


----------



## recharge (14/2/06)

Recieved my first 4 kegs today sent 13/12/05. All in great condition no dings good rubber and all holding pressure. One keg did have a broken prv but it still works so no complaints.
Thanks Matt.

Cheers
:beer: 

Richard

PS Hope next 4 are just as good


----------



## sluggerdog (14/2/06)

Got my order last friday, would have to be the worst condition batch to date, a fair few dings in all kegs (around 4-8 each) however saying this they were all holding pressure which is all that really matters. 
Once I give them a good cleaning they will be right as rain.

Cheers


----------



## warb (15/2/06)

8 kegs arrived, all great condition all hold pressure, 

The problem is I ordered (and paid) for 10!, Mat please email me back.


----------



## bindi (15/2/06)

warb said:


> 8 kegs arrived, all great condition all hold pressure,
> 
> The problem is I ordered (and paid) for 10!, Mat please email me back.
> [post="108649"][/post]​



Sorry to hear warb, I am still waiting on mine to arrive <_< no 'stuff-ups' I hope.


----------



## Batz (15/2/06)

warb said:


> 8 kegs arrived, all great condition all hold pressure,
> 
> The problem is I ordered (and paid) for 10!, Mat please email me back.
> [post="108649"][/post]​




I am sure you'll find Matt will fix you up warb

Batz


----------



## warb (15/2/06)

I'm sure all will be good, took a few months to arrive, thats all fine and was expected, in the meantime I have some brewing to do so I can fill these suckers.


----------



## dougy (15/2/06)

GDay,

Ordered 4 kegs + heaps of other stuff from BD 10th Dec.
Says on box posted 21st Dec.

4 kegs arrived 15th Feb but none of my other stuff.
Box was perfect size for 4 kegs and was fully sealed. If you order other bits and pieces, do they come in the same box or in a seperate container?
Kegs look like in good order.

Cheers,
dougy


----------



## sluggerdog (15/2/06)

dougy, they should come in the same box, better send off an email and something doesn't seem right...


----------



## dougy (15/2/06)

Thanks SDog!


----------



## pogo (16/2/06)

Hi all,

I am an avid reader of the forum but as yet have not posted so here goes.

Ordered 8 kegs and parts early december.

One box arrived yesterday labelled box 2/2 with 4 kegs in it. All in fair nick and all holding pressure. I am not panicking about the other box yet as I deal with postal and courier companies everyday and I know boxes can get split up quite easily.

And anyway I'm only just getting setup in the kegging game so I think 4 kegs if enough excitement for now.  

I will have to PM GMK for a pricelist as there are a few bits for me to still get and I've read some great reviews on his prices and service.

Will post back when the other box turns up.

Cheers all,
Pogo.


----------



## Lukes (16/2/06)

Late last year I got in on the $10.00 deal for kegs from the U.S.

This week I received a carton with 4 kegs from matt.

As stated it was 8 to 12 weeks to ship.
 No problem, all hold pressure, all the same (corny's).
I will order again.

Luke


----------



## Thirsty (16/2/06)

Has anybody else not been receiving a reply to emails when they have had a problem with their order? It's now been about 2 weeks for me and I'm starting get a bit concerned I wont get the problem resolved.


----------



## dougy (18/2/06)

Thirsty - are you talking about BD or C&C??

Terry (BD) said my other components were shipped in a seperate box. Obviously they are arriving seperately as they arent here yet but no need for concern because it's still under the 12 week delivery time....


----------



## Thirsty (20/2/06)

Dougy,

I ordered through C&C and not all my kegs and parts arrived. Its well over 12 weeks now and Matt hasn't responded to any of my emails.


----------



## RobW (20/2/06)

I put an order in late last November & so far nothing has turned up but I have had a response from Matt to say the order was processed. Waiting, waiting......


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/2/06)

RobW said:


> Waiting, waiting......
> [post="109832"][/post]​



Says Rob jumping up and down everytime he hears the postie. :lol: 

How does one put kegs in a letterbox?  

Warren -


----------



## RobW (20/2/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> RobW said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting, waiting......
> ...



Really big letterbox?


----------



## bindi (20/2/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> RobW said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting, waiting......
> ...



That's me also  waiting, waiting....


----------



## recharge (20/2/06)

Is there any truth to a rumour i heard that Pepsi are starting to buy back there kegs?

:beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (20/2/06)

recharge said:


> Is there any truth to a rumour i heard that Pepsi are starting to buy back there kegs?



They are exporting all the best ones to Pepsi China  

PZ.


----------



## warb (20/2/06)

getting pissed, mat was all helpful before, now no reply to 2 x week old emails regarding my short order... 

mat, how about a reply?


----------



## Lukes (20/2/06)

Did you guy's use this email?

email: C&[email protected] 

I cannot comment on reply's as last time he just scanned the shipping info, emailed it to me and 12 weeks later kegs on my door.

Luke


----------



## warb (20/2/06)

yeah, that email, I received the same customs paperwork, I too received kegs, just not all of them.


----------



## Batz (20/2/06)

bit of a worry warb

Perhaps try phoning him?

Batz


----------



## mchitiea (21/2/06)

To all; Matt here...in 32^f COLD N. California .....where it NEVER snows....YEAH RIGHT!
- I have just returned from my 3rd trip to China since last July.
-I will now start to catch up on all the emails that I was not able to get to while over there, for the last three weeks.
-if there is anything that is SERIOUSLY outta-whack, let me know.
Thanks,
Matt Chitiea
C&C Distributing
c&[email protected]

PS: Last week partner picked up one more batch of kegs. ALL KEGS were hand picked from what is left (it usually takes 3 of us three hours to load the batches; this time it took FIVE because of the picking!).
-ALL KEGS are now either gray ring pull or gray toggle valved ONLY (the best ones that Pepsi was holding back). ALL kegs are VERY dent free. 
-Due to Pepsi's lack of kegs, they raised the price on us! Bloody HELL!!!! So... kegs will probably go up to $15 or $16/e, with 4/$14 or $15.

Matt.


----------



## Stoodoo (21/2/06)

Matt, sorry to go off topic however i'm not up to date with kegs at all. So what's the difference between these gray ring pull or gray toggle valve kegs, compared with the ball lock style? I'm wanting to purchase some kegs very shortly, but don't want to end up with some kegs that are not compatible with equipment available here (Aust). Also, I had a look on Ebay and couldn't find your kegs (yes, I'm blind :blink: ). Do you have a link to these kegs please?

Cheers


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (21/2/06)

Stoo, he is talking about the pressure release valves, the kegs will work with available ball lock fittings. 

PZ.


----------



## PhilS (21/2/06)

Stoo, here is their link

Usedequip


----------



## Gulf Brewery (3/3/06)

mchitiea said:


> TO All:
> -For all those that have ordered from C&C since right before Christmas, look in your email inbox for the U.S. Customs forms with date stamp.
> -For all those that ordered from Brewer's Discount, I picked up the forms also.
> The names for the B.D. shipments are as follows, all were shipped out on 1/3/06:
> ...


Hey Matt

My two parcels arrived yesterday and today.
All in good nick and pressurised, one keg with a smallish dent near the base. All reconditioned and pile of new bits to go with it all (I gather it is all there, I did order a fair few pieces)

Cheers
Pedro (aka (P. Fitzsimons)


----------



## dougy (3/3/06)

Hmmm..

Got box with kegs in it over 2 weeks ago.
Still waiting for other box with the rest of my stuff in it.
I would have thought if they were posted at same time would have got here within a few days of each other like Pedro's experience.....

Anyone had this experience with BD???

Cheers,
dougy


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/3/06)

Got the kegs, not sure how long it took, but opened the package when I got back from my holiday. They were still holding pressure from when they were sent- pretty good nick, too.


----------



## bindi (6/3/06)

Received my 4 kegs friday morning all in good nick and holding pressure  now to make more beer to fill them


----------



## warb (6/3/06)

the rest of mine arrived today, about 3 weeks after the first lot arrived. all sent at the same time, now dont I look like a cock for bitching, all kegs are in good nick and hold pressure..


----------



## RobW (6/3/06)

waiting, waiting ....


----------



## mycle (6/3/06)

Woo hoo. Mine arrived today (sent Dec 21) - 4 kegs, no dings, holding pressure, all connectors and seals present. Thanks Matt. :super: 

Now - can someone tell this keg noob what the difference is between the gas and beer disconnects? Is it just the colour? :unsure: 

mmmmm kegs.

thanks
mycle.


----------



## pint of lager (6/3/06)

Assuming they are the standard plastic disconnects.

Gas - Grey

Beer - Black

Have a look at your beer and gas posts on the kegs. Often they will be marked with In for the Gas in, and around the base of this post on the nut part, is a groove.

So remember Gas - Grey - Groove.


Often there will be no distinguishing mark on the output post or on the corresponding hole in the keg.

When you look inside the keg, the beer post is connected to a long diptube that picks up from the bottom of the keg. The gas post has a short diptube.

Make sure you don't mix the disconnects up, they will fit on and off one way. Get the wrong disconnect jammed over the wrong post and it is damn hard to prize off.

There are a couple of excellent kegging posts on AHB, I am sorry I do not know the links off the top of my head, I think they are in the gear and equipment forum.


----------



## skicraft (9/3/06)

Recieved my 4 kegs yesterday, all were holding pressure, however two were in pretty bad condition with many dints in the top and bottom, and one has a dinted post which won't allow the disconnect to attach  

Also ordered 4 paris of disconnects and only recieved two, have emailed Matt about this now just waiting a reply.


----------



## dougy (9/3/06)

Received my other box of stuff today (about 3 weeks after other box).

My advice to others waiting on their gear from the states - hang out the full 12 weeks and it should come


----------



## recharge (16/3/06)

Second lot of kegs arrived posted 21/12/05 no dents and all extras as ordered

Cheers Matt

Richard


----------



## Chilled (12/4/06)

Four kegs arrived today all holding pressure, two with dings one minor the other; well I can live with it h34r:  
Took 94 days (13 weeks 3 days) from order to delivery.
From ordering it took 16 days for order to be processed and posted. The rest of the time was spent en-route. 
Although it took 16 days for the kegs to be posted, the Customs declaration was not emailed until 38 days from ordering. I don't think this is normal as Matt was in China around this time so it was not sent out until he returned to the States.
For the price ($119.50USD) landed here IMHO this is a great service, it's just a bummer having to wait so long.
Well don Matt :super: :beerbang: 

Chilled


----------



## RobW (12/4/06)

Waiting, waiting.....
Ordered in November - I think the boat must have sunk! :angry:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/4/06)

mchitiea said:


> TO all:
> PLEASE, We are trying to use this one thread as (sort of) a feedback thread to monitor OUR performance and for prospective purchasers (& those PATIENTLY waiting for their kegs to arrive) to have a better idea as what to expect.
> 
> *Please post here ONLY after you have recieved your kegs, to state;
> ...



I have been purchasing kegs through Matt since late November last year, for myself, and other homebrewers who do not have an e-bay account and have so far been more than satisfied. Approximatley 4 seperate orders totalling about 36 kegs. Yes the communication is a pitta but as he has stated they receive a s*#@t load of e-mails per day. On average from as little as 7 weeks to 11. My biggest order of 20 started arriving in 7 weeks and the last in 11 weeks. Try and work that one out. All paid by paypal. My latest one I have gone direct by credit card, see how we go. As others have stated on this thread go pay up to $100 if you are in a hurry. Just as a matter of interest where do the HBS buy there kegs??? I just heard a knock at the door, could be my latest order.
Cheers BYB (ebay ah65.sold)   :beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/4/06)

mchitiea said:


> TO all:
> Please post here ONLY after you have recieved your kegs, to state;
> 1. Transit time, 2. Overall Condition[/size][/b][/color]



No can do, as my last order never arrived  

Ok, it wasn't kegs, it was parts, but I don't care, I'm posting it here anyway. 

First the order wasn't processed for weeks upon weeks (but my VISA card was debited for the purchase). 

Then it never arrived. 

Then, the wrong parts were sent. 

Then, the correct parts "were sent"...they never arrived. 

Then, Matt told me to ring his on-site guy as he was in China...no answer, I left a page...no reply. 

Then, I emailed Matt...no reply. 

Then, I emailed Matt...no reply. 

Then, after a few more emails without reply............I gave up  

PZ.

*EDIT* - I omitted to add that the initial order was made around December last year! :angry:


----------



## Andyd (13/4/06)

I've still got an order in their system from November for 4 kegs that has not yet emerged. 

My email to them hasn't been answered either. *sigh*

The first delivery of kegs came in perfectly, after about 8 weeks.

Matt, if you're out there send me a PM - I'm feeling unloved 

AndyD


----------



## cheapdrunk (13/4/06)

Don't know if this helps anyone anywhere, but I'm getting 18L Coke Non reco kegs for $65 but because they're pin lock valves, the supplier is throwing in a set of Brand new clip on valves for free. Basically a reconditioned keg save for the 'O' ring and release valve, but if it holds pressure who needs it! 

I got 6 myself for aparty, all held pressure, no dings, excellent....  

Let me know if any of you want them, in sydney but will be able to Post Aust Wide. Next Day

hope that helps


----------



## goossey (19/4/06)

16 kegs (not all for me) ordered from BD at the end of Jan 06. First box arrived 2 weeks ago. The last today. All in very good condition and holding pressure. I know BD have been under fire here recently (seemingly for good reason), but I am very happy with the product and service.

Goossey


----------



## Keifer (2/5/06)

I got my 4 kegs today, all holding pressure, 3 with minor dents. Overall time was about 10 weeks since i ordered em. Dents don't worry me too much, just gotta clean em up and fill em


----------



## hockadays (2/5/06)

Received three kegs a week ago and it took a total of 11 weeks. All have a few dents in them and all were holding pressure. They threw in a set of seals as well, is this normal..

Matt


----------



## berazafi (6/6/06)

Recived my 4 kegs and all bits and peices today, was shipped 24/3/2006


----------



## jnr (22/6/06)

Mine Arrived 5/6/06 and were dispatched 24/3/06
Spares taped to 1 keg
1 keg not holding pressure
Box Damaged

Cheers JNR


----------



## homekegger1 (4/10/06)

Finally after what seemed a year and then some my kegs have finally arrived. All in good condition for what I paid. Sent the order through around late June, sent 25/07/06 and arrived today. Big gap between order and sending due to July 4 celebrations I think. All seem to have held there gas which is of course a bonus. I have attached a pic for all to drool over  





Cheers

HK


----------



## Benno-5 (4/10/06)

sweet. I ordered mine on 4th aug so if it takes the same time as yours I should get mine late next week. Shit I need a deep freeze


----------



## evanroser (5/10/06)

G'day Brewers,
Is it worth getting kegs through Matt in the States (is it saving much money?) How much are the kegs costing incl. delivery. thanks

Pointy


----------



## QldKev (9/10/06)

Can't find any ebay listing for usedequip. 

Did everyone order the $16.50 cleaned kegs; or the $26.50 rebuilt kegs.
How much was postage to Aust.
How did you place you orders, ebay OR the site http://www.brewersdiscount.com/ OR via email to the people, did you get a final quote?

Thanks in advance 

Kev


----------



## mchitiea (10/10/06)

Hi All,
-It has been a hectic 2 months... A 4 week China trip, 5 days in Dnever and 4 days in San Diego........
-I don't think Terry of C&C/Brewers Discount ( www.brewersdiscount.com) is doing anything more with kegs or bev equipment. Back in March (with out telling me) he move to the east coast. Since that time I have received emails stating that he is not answering emails or placing orders.

-RE: Rebuilt kegs: Just order them directly from us or go to our ebay site. Order the parts and rebuild yourself...it takes 15 minutes!

-We will VERY SHORTLY be placing A LOT MORE BEVERAGE PARTS / EQUIPMENT on our ebay page. We spent 2 days at our supplier of NEW parts taking pictures of EVERYTHING in their warehouse.

Thanks, 
Matt Chitiea
Ebay ID: Usedequip

<B>DIRECT EMAIL IS BEST FOR ORDERS, QUESTIONS, ETC, ETC. : [email protected]</B>


----------



## homekegger1 (10/10/06)

Kev,

The ones I ordered cost $45 delivered. Thankls again to Matt. I was in the process of writting a reply about how to order them and Matt himself answered.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Benno-5 (16/11/06)

I ordered mine on 4th August and I still havent recieved them. That makes a total of 15 weeks. Matt sent me a shipping docket for the wrong person with the same last name as me and since then (2 weeks ago) I havent recieved any replies from him. Anyone got any ideas


----------



## Benno-5 (16/11/06)

Just checked on ebay and usedequip is no longer a registered ebay user. Looked at the feedback and nothing but negative for past month or so. Many people say kegs are not turning up at all and that matt is not replying to emails. I think something is going on here. Matt you better sort this mess out!

Here is a link to the feedback


----------



## Benno-5 (16/11/06)

just contacted Matt on his mobile phone, he was helpfull and said he would sort it out for me in the morning. Hopefully this will correct things.


----------



## mchitiea (17/11/06)

Benno-5 said:


> just contacted Matt on his mobile phone, he was helpfull and said he would sort it out for me in the morning. Hopefully this will correct things.




To all,
-During my last China trip, many orders were either not shipped until I returned or mis-shipped by by employees.
-All of this has been detailed in another post.
-Due to the -FBs in my absence, FEEbay suspended the "usedequip" account. You may still see our other stores with many new items at seller ID: " thechicompany ".
-Even though everyone received their orders after sorting everything out, two of them have told me they will not take the time to contact FEEbay to inform them that they did receive their goods...basically "go to hell - I won't help". Without these last two buyers doing so, FEEbay will not reopen the acct. FEEbay has seen the proof of delivery via UPS but they will not reopen the acct without the buyers contacting them. 
-B.L. Contacted us to inform us that he did not receive his kegs. His order coresponds with my absence in China. We are now processing his order and will be shipped within the next 3 days.
-From now on, please use seller ID: thechicompany
Thank you,
Matt Chitiea
The CHI Company, LLC.
6070-K Enterprise Dr.
Diamond Springs, Ca. 95619
530-622-8265
[email protected]


----------



## lokpikn (17/11/06)

I would like to say that i ordered 4 kegs of matt and only two turned up. I tried heaps of emails with no respose for ages. But out of the blue some weeks latter i got a reply from matt.
We worked out the problem and not only has he sent the two kegs which where misplaced but he also sent me two more for free yes FREE
So i would like to give a BIG THUMBS UP.. to matt and say thanks.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (17/11/06)

Check out how many times Matt has replied to my recent posts...even when he's replied to others posted afterwards  

PZ.


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/06)

Looking for some kegs and have now sent an email to Matt at [email protected] . Previous emails via AHB have not been answered.


----------



## mchitiea (18/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> Looking for some kegs and have now sent an email to Matt at [email protected] . Previous emails via AHB have not been answered.




-To all,
-Correct; we do not use the private messaging system here...just more steps (and time) in a limited time day.
- Always email us directly at: [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
Thank you,
Matt.


----------



## QldKev (11/1/07)

I recieved my 4 kegs from Matt last night. Extremely happy with the condition, better than the kegs I purchased from my local brew shop, and all 4 kegs still holding pressure after 3 months in transport. Deleivery was 3 months from the date on the customs slip, which includes the Christmas period. I had fast email replies, for all my queires. Thanks Matt.


----------



## bugwan (11/1/07)

I received my four kegs on Monday. Delivery was also 3 months from the date on the Customs form. Considering they would have sat dock-side during Christmas/New Year, that's not so bad.
As it turns out, I don't have a fridge to put them in anymore, so I'll have to leave them sitting in the shed anyway!
Cheers
Bugwan.


----------



## bugwan (13/1/07)

I finally picked up my first four kegs this morning. I'd recommend buying from the US only if you're not the impatient type. Buy a keg or two from a local retailer and then get some bargains (four at a time) from overseas. I really should have bought a single first...

Anyway, they're here! All holding pressure and in A1 condition. Matt threw in spare poppet valves and seals too.


----------

